# Fresh Water Tank Drain



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

On a previous post, I asked about the low point drains to drain the water lines and the fresh water tank. I was told that there should be 3 of them. The cold line drain, the hot line drain, and the fresh water tank drain.

When I look under my 28BHS, I only see 2. They are both together just behind the right rear wheel. Since they are together, I assume that they are the cold and hot low point drains.

I cannot locat though, the fresh water tank drain. I am missing something? Can anybody tell me where the fresh water tank low poit drain is located on the 28BHS?

Thanks in advance for all of the help.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

On the 26 RS, the fresh water drain is under the trailer (duh) very near the fresh water inlet on the side of the camper. Since you fill the fresh water tank at that location, the fresh water tank is nearby.

The fresh water drain pipe may look a little different that the other two pipes. But if you go to the fresh water inlet, then look under your camper, you should see it.

Randy


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks Randy

I'll look when I get home.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Mac:

It's on the driver side about 2' to the rear of the fresh water inlet. Just bend over and look under. You can reach it without crawling under the rig.

Now I gotta go look for the other two you mentioned


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks guys

I just got home and looked, and it is exactly where you said it was. I must have been blind before. Itg's not hard to see. It's funny that I found the 2 first that are much harder to see.

Jim

When I talked about the location of the hot and cold low point drains before, I was doing it from memory. While I was locating the fresh water tank drain I looked again since you said that you were going to try to find them.

They are on the passenger's side, in between the 2 wheels. they come out of the undercovering just behind the front axel. They are just 2 plastic tubes with treaded caps on the ends.

Hope this helps.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Mac. I'll take a look


----------

